# Carp



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am in need of a few carp for a summer bear bait and I am coming up empty. If anyone knows of where to catch, buy, etc... carp please advise.

Thanks, 
Shane


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where are you located? There are carp all over in the waters of Utah.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

I work in Heber and live in the Uintah basin.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

You can pop down to deer creek and either fish for them, or go bowfishing. I have arrowed a bunch of fish in there. This time of year and as it gets warmer, it'll get good in the shallows.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Sid.

Anyone else have Carp connections?


----------

